# مجموعة عمل العراق أنجازات وأعمال موثقة .... 2009



## م.محمد الكردي (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:

أعضاء المجموعة:

العراق 
مليكة الروح, agha, معروف الراوي, حمد عبد الله, iraqian, نيوتروني


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 أبريل 2009)

*فكرة العمل:

في البداية تحية لكل من قرر التصويت والمشاركة في الأنشطة وبإذن الله نسجل انجازات جيدة ومقبولة في كل المجالات..

الفكرة تكمن في العمل ولن نحدد مجالا أو فكرة بل فقط سنقترح ويترك الموضوع للمنافسة بين المجموعات في
شكل ونوعية الانجازات...

العمل قد يكون في مجالات لا حصر لها مثلا:
1) التوعية (المجلات + التدريب + الكتيبات + تصميم مواقع مختصة + مراسلات + عمل مجموعات إعلامية على المواقع العالمية كالفيس بوك والياهو وجوجل وغيرها .... الخ وعلى المنفذ ومجموعته توثيق الانجاز وطرحه بالصور ضمن مشاركة مجموعته).

2) التجارب ( أي تجربة عمل يمكن أن تقوم بها بشكل علمي وبنتائج ملموسة يمكنك نشرها على الملتقى ضمن مجموعتك وبالصور والنتائج). وهذه قد تصل حتى الاختراع ...

3) الانشطة ( كالأنشطة العملية في مجال حماية البيئة - زراعة + بناء + تنظيف + .... وكلها توثق بالصور ).

4) الاعلام ( كأن توثق لنا أي مجموعة أي ظهور اعلامي لها في هذا المجال أو أن تتابع مجموعة معينة جميع الاخبار الاعلامية في هذا المجال... ).

وغير ذلك الكثير ... باختصار الفكرة توثيق أي عمل كائنا ما كان له اثر ايجابي على البيئة أو فيه توفير لاستهلاك الطاقة أو فيه استخدام لطاقة مهدرة او متجددة ....

بالتوفيق للجميع ... وبإذن الله يتم الاتفاق مع الادارة لمنح شعار مميز للمجموعات المميزة أو الأشخاص ...

م.محمد الكردي - دبي*​


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم انا اوافق وانشاء الله معكم الحقيقة انااريد اشارك بجمع المعلومات الى تخص المعارض والاخبار الى تخص الطاقة البديلة لان ببساطة احبها وهيه هوايتي بالرغم انى مو متخصص كهرباء او كيمياء او ميكانيك 
انا ببساطة قسم ادارة اعمال 
تحياتي الك مهندس محمد الكردي واتمنالك التوفيق وبكل جهدي انشاء الله احاول دعم المنتدي 
وانا اكول ان مجرد فكرة المنتدى ممتازة ورائعة حيث لايوجد برنامج تلفزيوني او اعلامي متخصص بالموضوع بالمنطقة العربية على حد علمي (متخصص بالطاقة البديلة ) وتحياتي الك وبالتوفيق والى الامام


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم والحمد لله على حصولي على هذا الملتقى لوجود هذه المجموعة الخيرة والكريمة المشاركة وكنت قد دخلت في مجال التجارب للطاقة البديلة ومتفرغ للتجارب منذ فترة ولحد الان على الرغم من امكانياتي العلمية المحدودة ولكن الذي شد من ازري حصولي على هذا الملتقى عن طريق الاستاذ جاسم العجيلي بارك الله به وبكم والان اني معكم ولي اسالة تخص مجال الية تحليل الماء وانتاج الهايدروجين كبديل للوقود للاستمرار في تذليل العقبات لتجربتي انا اصوت واناقش والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سلمان عزيز (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني اتمنى لكم التوفيق في مسعاكم واتقدم لكم بهذا المشروع البسيط
المشروع بكل بساطة هو ربط محرك كهربائي مع مولد ,المحرك يشغل ابتداءا من اي مصدر للكهرباء وعند توليد الكهرباء في المولد نحول تغذية المحرك على طاقة المولد لتصبح دورة مغلقة, لكن.. مشاكل هذه الطريقة هي بفقدان الطاقة (ميكانيكية كانت ام كهربائية) لا اريد ان ادخل بالتفاصيل , وهذه المفاقيد ستؤدي الى تلاشي الطاقة شيئا فشيئا الى ان يتوقف المحرك عن الدوران وبذلك ينقطع توليد الكهرباء,
اما فكرتي التي اود ان تساعدوني فيها هي باضافة طاقة عن طريق اشعة الشمس تغطي الطاقة المفقودة وبذلك نحصل على توليد مستمر في فترة النهار على اقل تقدير وسؤالي هو كيف نمزج بين الطاقة المتولدة من المولد والطاقة المتولدة من الشمس لنغطي المفاقيد ارجو مشاركتي بافكاركم مع التقدير ,انتظر ردودكم مع تحياتي الخالصة


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز سلمان اذا فكرنا او ادخلنا مصدر جديد للطاقة ومدروس ومضمون وينتج الطاقة التي نحتاجها مع العلم كلفته عالية لحد الان فاين الحكمة بادخاله بموضوع اخر وهو وكما تقصده محرك دائم الحركة الذي من المفروض لا يحتاج عامل مساعد لدورانه اما لموضوع مزج الطاقة فالطاقة الشمسية اوتوماتيكيا تخزن ببطاريات وكذلك بامكان خزن طاقة اي مولد ببطاريات ايضا هذا رايي والله اعلم


----------



## سلمان عزيز (25 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز صلاح الجبوري السلام عليكم
ان الحكمة من هذه الفكرة هو انتاج طاقة اكبر بخسائر مادية اقل فلو فرضنا ان طاقة المولد المستخدم في مشروعي هو 4 كيلو واط فاكيدا ان الخسائر بالطاقة لاتتجاوز الواحد كيلو واط والتي نريد التعويض عنها من الطاقة الشمسية,
والفرق بالتكلفة كبير بين ان تعمل منظومة للطاقة الشمسية تنتج واحد كيلو واط ومنظومة تنتج 4 كيلو واط فمن خلال هذا المشروع (ان كتب له النجاح) نحصل على طاقة شمسية تساوي اربعة اضعاف الطاقة المنتجة من المنظومة الاعتيادية والله العالم


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (31 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز سلمان عزيز السلام عليكم قصدي توضيح الفكرة التي في بالي وادعوا لك التوفيق وكل الزملاء في المنتدى


----------



## سلمان عزيز (2 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز صلاح الجبوري ارجوا ان تكون الفكرة توضحت الان كما ارجو مشاهدة اراء جميع الاخوة المهندسين في هذه الفكرة


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (4 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بدأ ارجو اشراكي في هذا المعترك الجميل 
وشكرا لعزيزي الجبوري الورد


تعليقا على طرح الاخ العزيز سلمان عزيز
تصور ان لديك (راس توليد) يجهز 4 kw ويقوم بتغذية (ماطور) يستهلك 4 kw
من الممكن استخدام هذا الماطور لتدوير وتشغيل راس التوليد (في الحالة المثالية 100%),فلو ساهمنا ب 4kw مجانا
فنحصل بالتالي على ماطور دائم الدوران بدوام استمرار التغذية 
اضافة اي حمل اخر على راس التوليد (مصباح 100w )سوف يقلل من القدرة المستخدمة في تدوير الماطور و بالتالي سوف يقلل من القدرة المستخدمة لتدوير راس التوليد 
حتى نصل الى وقوف المنظومة تماما بعد استهلاكنا لل4 kwالاولية المجانية
واذا تم التعويض باستخدام الخلايا الشمسية 
فالاوفر استخدامه مباشرة لتغذية المصباح 
مو هيجي


----------



## حسن العلي المالكي (5 يونيو 2009)

مسعى مبارك وجهود رائعة
وفقكم الله

تسلمون


----------



## iraqian (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا الاخوة العراقيين انا المصمم الصناعي ابو فاطمة من كركوك يشرفني ان انضم اليكم في مسعاكم لالني من اشد المتحمسين لقضية الطاقة الحرة ليس فقط من الناحية العلمية بل وايضا لقد اتخذته تحديا سيايسا ودينيا لمن يريد ايذاء شعبنا الصابرلما تعرفونه اكثر من بقية الاخون في الدول العربية مما يعانيه الشعب من ازمة الكاقة وبالاخص الكهرباء من خلال تتبعي لها الباب الجديد من العلم (الطاقة المجانية) توصلت الى حلول كثيرة ربما اربع مجالات او اكثر الواحد منها كفيل لحل الازمة ولكن صدق او لا تصدق عرضتها لاصحاب شان ونفوذ لم يعيروها اهمية لالسباب اكثر من معروفة ؟؟؟ وهذه من خلال تتبعي للمواقع الاجنبية والمنتديات العربية ولكن في الاونة الاخيرة وصلني فلم من احد الاصدقاء صنع جهاز كهربائيقادر لتضخيم الطاقة الكهربائية اربع اضعاف انا لست مختصا في الكهرباء ولكن حسب علمي انه شيئ جديد والقصد من هذا الحديث انه يوجد محاولات جادة بهذا الشان في العراق ولكن ينقصه التوجية الامثل لذا ارجو من احد الاخوة المعنيين الرد علي وبان يشرح لي الى اي مدى وصلو في بحثم حتى اعينهم ببعض الذي اعرفه في هذا المجال واقولها بكل تواضع ان الذي عندي ابواب في هذا المجال لا يستهان بها وبكل صراحة ليس لي المجال الكافي للمتابعة دون جدوى واذكر منها محرك برنديف الذي يعمل بمغانط النيودينيوم بكامل مختطاتها ومحرك شيتس كامبل الذي يعتمد على الجاذبية الارضية لتوليد الطاقة وتصميم رائع لمروحة لتوليد الكهرباء من طاقة الرياح ......... انتظر الرد


----------



## استاذ القانون (9 يونيو 2009)

جاسم العجيلي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بدأ ارجو اشراكي في هذا المعترك الجميل
> وشكرا لعزيزي الجبوري الورد
> 
> ...


 نعم استاذي الفاضل , هيجي و نص , مع التقديروألأحترام


----------



## استاذ القانون (9 يونيو 2009)

iraqian قال:


> السلام عليكم يا الاخوة العراقيين انا المصمم الصناعي ابو فاطمة من كركوك يشرفني ان انضم اليكم في مسعاكم لالني من اشد المتحمسين لقضية الطاقة الحرة ليس فقط من الناحية العلمية بل وايضا لقد اتخذته تحديا سيايسا ودينيا لمن يريد ايذاء شعبنا الصابرلما تعرفونه اكثر من بقية الاخون في الدول العربية مما يعانيه الشعب من ازمة الكاقة وبالاخص الكهرباء من خلال تتبعي لها الباب الجديد من العلم (الطاقة المجانية) توصلت الى حلول كثيرة ربما اربع مجالات او اكثر الواحد منها كفيل لحل الازمة ولكن صدق او لا تصدق عرضتها لاصحاب شان ونفوذ لم يعيروها اهمية لالسباب اكثر من معروفة ؟؟؟ وهذه من خلال تتبعي للمواقع الاجنبية والمنتديات العربية ولكن في الاونة الاخيرة وصلني فلم من احد الاصدقاء صنع جهاز كهربائيقادر لتضخيم الطاقة الكهربائية اربع اضعاف انا لست مختصا في الكهرباء ولكن حسب علمي انه شيئ جديد والقصد من هذا الحديث انه يوجد محاولات جادة بهذا الشان في العراق ولكن ينقصه التوجية الامثل لذا ارجو من احد الاخوة المعنيين الرد علي وبان يشرح لي الى اي مدى وصلو في بحثم حتى اعينهم ببعض الذي اعرفه في هذا المجال واقولها بكل تواضع ان الذي عندي ابواب في هذا المجال لا يستهان بها وبكل صراحة ليس لي المجال الكافي للمتابعة دون جدوى واذكر منها محرك برنديف الذي يعمل بمغانط النيودينيوم بكامل مختطاتها ومحرك شيتس كامبل الذي يعتمد على الجاذبية الارضية لتوليد الطاقة وتصميم رائع لمروحة لتوليد الكهرباء من طاقة الرياح ......... انتظر الرد


أخي ألمصمم ألصناعي , ما هو اختصاصك ؟
أرغب بألتعاون , علماً اني لست ممن يأخذون المعلومات ولا يعطون
مع التقدير


----------



## مهند المهداوي (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخواني المهندسين العراقيين الاعزاء في البداية اود ان اعبر عن اعجابي على هذا الحوار العلمي الهادف والذي لم اكن اتصور ان اراه يوما على احدى صفحات الشبكة العنكبوتية, اود ان اقول انني فخور جدا بما اراه.
لقد كانت لي بدايات بسيطة في مجال الطاقة المتجددة حيث كنت اعتمد على نفسي وما يصل اليه تفكيري من ابتكارات في هذا المجال ثم شاءت الصدفة في العام 2004 الشهر السادس ان اذهب لحضور مؤتمر عن الاجهزة الطبية في الجامعة التكنلوجية ولكن دخلت بالخطاء الى ندوة علمية تقيمها الجمعية العراقية لتقنيات الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة والتي اعتقد ان الكثير منكم قد سمع عنها وهكذا كانت بدايتي معهم وانتميت الى الجمعية فورا حيث كانوا يقيمون ندوات كل اسبوعين تقريبا وهي عبارة عن محاضرات عن احدى تقنيات الطاقة البديلة وتوقفت الجمعية عن ممارسة نشاطاتها بسبب انعدام الامن في بغداد في تلك الفترة ولست ادري عادت الى نشطها ام لا.
اعزاءي لقد دفعني هذا الى ان اقدم الى تنفيذ مشروع بحثي عن طاقة الرياح الى جامعة النهرين كلية الهندسة و بمساعدة رئيس قسم الليزر في العام 2006 و تعثر المشروع و لكنه كان يسير ببطئ بسبب الاوضاع الامنية حينها و لكن كنا قد نصبنا برجا بارتفاع ستة امتار فوق سطح بناية العمادة استعدادا لنصب مروحة عليه و لكن شاءت الضروف ان ابتعد عن المشروع لاسباب شخصية منعتني من اكمال المشروع.
وعودا الى الحاضر فقد توفرت في العام الماضي خلايا شمسية مستعملة في السوق العراقي و تحديدا في سوق الالكترونيات و قد اشتريت واحدة واستخدمتها و كانت نافعة جدا لي خصوصا في فصل الصيف كما ان تصاميمي الخاصة التي تخص الاستفادة من الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية عن طريق تركيزها بواسطة المرايا اللامة ذات قطر متر او اكثر.
و الان فانني اود ان انتمي الى مجموعتكم الرائعة و اتواصل معكم.
اخوكم
مهند المهداوي​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا .... اتمنى أن ارى صور وتقارير لانجازاتكم ..... هذا هو هدف الموضوع ....

بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم حياك الله استاذ مهند حقيقة ثابتة احتاج الى ماسة ثمينة اضيفها الى مجموعتي في داخل الملتقى الغالي باهله


----------



## مهند المهداوي (11 يونيو 2009)

صلاح الجبوري قال:


> السلام عليكم حياك الله استاذ مهند حقيقة ثابتة احتاج الى ماسة ثمينة اضيفها الى مجموعتي في داخل الملتقى الغالي باهله


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذنا العزيز الجبوري (شبيه الشيء منجذب اليه)بالحقيقة انتم الماس الثمين الذي يتمنى المرء مجالستهم والتحدث اليهم وانا اتشرف بانتمائي الى مجموعتكم الرائعة وان شاء الله ساكون عند حسن ظنكم بي.
 وكما قال الاستاذ محمد الكردي يجب ان نتحرك لكي ننتج مشاريع تخدم البلد و على اقل تقدير من خلال توعية ابناء بلدنا على هذه المواضيع والله الموفق​


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم استاذي العزيز مشكور على هذا الرد المتوقع اتمنى التوفيق لك ولكل الاخوة في الملتقى والى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## بادي الاول (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني
بارك الله لكم في مجهودكم وعلمكم وارجو ان تقبلوني بينكم
اتفق مع الاخ العزيز المهداوي نحن فعلا بحاجة لتقديم مشاريع او تجارب سواء كانت مشتركة بيننا اوفردية وخاصة فيما يلائم ظروف عراقنا الحبيب


----------



## مهند المهداوي (21 يونيو 2009)

*خبر مفيد للعراقيين*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخواني العراقيين اوالعرب الموجودين في بغداد , توفرت في هذه الفترة بطاريات نيكل كادميوم في سوق الالكترونيات في بغداد ذات 150 امبير 12 فولت وبكميات محدودة كونها مستعملة حيث ان مصدرها كما اخبرني صاحب المحل هو من شركة اسيا سيل لذا فمن يبحث عن مثل هذا النوع من البطاريات فليذهب الى هناك ويقتني منها.
اخوكم 
مهند المهداوي​


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم في البداية حياك الله استاذ مهند وسؤالي هل سوق الالكترونيات هو السوق الذي في باب الشرقي مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## بادي الاول (22 يونيو 2009)

الاخ المهداوي ارجو توضيح السعر ان امكن وشكرا للمعلومة


----------



## osame (22 يونيو 2009)

سلام علیکم یا اهل العلم.
احی مجهود کل اشخاص الذین یساهمون فی مجال طاق الحر:
ان قانون حفض الطاقه‌ لنیوتن غیر صحیح بالمره‌!!!!.لان لوکان صحیحا فمن این اتی الطاقة الهائل جداجدا لنشاءت الکون؟.یعنی لو کان صحیحا لکان غیر ممکن لکون ان یتکون .هذا من ناحیة العلمی .ولایزال 1/3 طاقة الکلیة للکون مکتشف و لباقی
مفقود ونجهل 2/3 طاقة الکون.فاذن واصلو البحث فستجدون الطاقة المجانیة.شرکات بترۆل لعینه‌ یروجون دعایات ضد طاقة مجانیه‌.المشکل لایزا بشکل عام نجهل قوانینها.واصلوا البحث فڵڵه‌ معنا من اجل الخیر.
اخوکم شیخ اسامه‌ من اربیل


----------



## مهند المهداوي (22 يونيو 2009)

صلاح الجبوري قال:


> السلام عليكم في البداية حياك الله استاذ مهند وسؤالي هل سوق الالكترونيات هو السوق الذي في باب الشرقي مع الشكر الجزيل


 
وهل هناك غير سوق للالكترونيات في بغداد يا عزيزي​


----------



## مهند المهداوي (22 يونيو 2009)

بادي الاول قال:


> الاخ المهداوي ارجو توضيح السعر ان امكن وشكرا للمعلومة


 اخي العزيز تبدا الاسعار من 180الف دينار بالنسبة للبطاريات المستعملة و200 دولار بالنسبة للبطاريات الجديدة البريطانية الصنع.
مع تحياتي


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك استاذ مهند


----------



## احمد خورما (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة

لم لا نطرح مشاريع ونتناقش فيمابيننا حولها ليقع الاختيار على احدها وننفذة فأن وفقنا حللنا مشكلة الكهرباء والا استفدنا من الخبرة وتبادل المعلومات


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم استاذ احمد الكل يوافقك الراي في نضري لوجود الهدف ذاته وكلنا يبحث عن الجديد وتطوير القديم من المعلومات والدليل انتسابنا الى الملتقى .اهلا وسهلا بك اخ لنا ويدي ممدودة لكل متعاون للصالح والخير باذن الله


----------



## احمد خورما (30 يونيو 2009)

وعليكم السلام وشكرا على تقبل الرأي انا حاليا اقوم بالبحث والاختيار عن فكرة من فكر الطاقة الحرة عسى ولعل ان يكتب لنا النجاح


----------



## مخترع حالم (10 يوليو 2009)

*الى الاخ ابو فاطمة*

السلام عليكم 
انا احمد السامرائي من كركوك ولقد حاولت ان ادخل في هذا المضمار ولكن للاسف صادفتني الكثير من الصعوبات بالاضافة الى اني موظف ولا املك الوقت الكافي لقد حاولت توليد الكهرباء من الماء بطريقة التحليل لستانلي ماير لذا الرجو ان نتعاون مع بعضنا لكي نصل الى مبتغانا وعلى قول المثل اليد الواحد لاتستطيع ان تصفق مع الشكر والتقدير انتظر ردك.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

للرفع---------------------------


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (22 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اتمنى لكم التوفيق




سلمان عزيز قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني اتمنى لكم التوفيق في مسعاكم واتقدم لكم بهذا المشروع البسيط
> المشروع بكل بساطة هو ربط محرك كهربائي مع مولد ,المحرك يشغل ابتداءا من اي مصدر للكهرباء وعند توليد الكهرباء في المولد نحول تغذية المحرك على طاقة المولد لتصبح دورة مغلقة, لكن.. مشاكل هذه الطريقة هي بفقدان الطاقة (ميكانيكية كانت ام كهربائية) لا اريد ان ادخل بالتفاصيل , وهذه المفاقيد ستؤدي الى تلاشي الطاقة شيئا فشيئا الى ان يتوقف المحرك عن الدوران وبذلك ينقطع توليد الكهرباء,
> اما فكرتي التي اود ان تساعدوني فيها هي باضافة طاقة عن طريق اشعة الشمس تغطي الطاقة المفقودة وبذلك نحصل على توليد مستمر في فترة النهار على اقل تقدير وسؤالي هو كيف نمزج بين الطاقة المتولدة من المولد والطاقة المتولدة من الشمس لنغطي المفاقيد ارجو مشاركتي بافكاركم مع التقدير ,انتظر ردودكم مع تحياتي الخالصة


 
بخصوص الطاقة من الشمس يمكنك وضع بطارية و محول من d\c الى a\c

لتغذية المحرك .

اتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## مسترالعراق (22 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ... ابارك لكم على هذا التعاون الطيب... ارجو المساعدة ... من اين احصل على مغانط القوية الجاهزة في العراق لعمل محرك دائم الحركة ؟ هل هناك مكاتب خاصة لبيع هذه المغانط؟


----------



## مهند المهداوي (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*Neodymium magnet*



مسترالعراق قال:


> السلام عليكم ... ابارك لكم على هذا التعاون الطيب... ارجو المساعدة ... من اين احصل على مغانط القوية الجاهزة في العراق لعمل محرك دائم الحركة ؟ هل هناك مكاتب خاصة لبيع هذه المغانط؟


 
اخي العزيز بامكانك استخدام المغانط الموجودة في علب (hard disk) التالفة حيث انها من نوع نوديميوم وذات مغناطيسية عالية جدا وانتبه الى اصابعك عند التعامل معها لكونها تنجذب بقوة مع بعضها البعض.
والله الموفق


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين جميعا ..
وشكرا للمهندس محمد الكردي.


----------



## engauday (22 أبريل 2010)

والله ان موضوع استخدام الطاقة البديلة وخاصة في العراق هو امر مهم جدا ويستحق التجارب 
وفقكم الله


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا
يوجد في الجامعات العراقية بحوث عديدة تناولت الطاقة الشمسية، لكن للأسف لم تستثمر تجاريا، ياليت نستطيع استثمارها. بارك الله جهودكم


----------



## مهدي فالح (20 يناير 2011)

*مجموعة عمل العراق انجازات واعمال موثقة*

السلام عليكم أني اخوكم من العراق محافظة بغداد أشكركم على هذه الاراء والمقترحات الجميله بصراحة عندي جهاز لقد اخترعته ولكني مع الاسف لم أحصل على براءة أختراع وذلك للروتين الذي عندنا فــــي العراق وهو مفيد وعملي ومنقذ جداً جداً جداً وبصراحة اريد من يستثمر المشروع وذلك لعــــــــــدم توفر القدرة المالية الالنتاج والتسويق 
مواصفات الجهاز وعمله:-

يعمل الجهاز على حمايتنا من الصعقة الكهربائية الناتجة عن تلامس هيتر السخان والمبرد الكهربائية
يعمل الجهاز بفولتية تلامس ضئيله جداً تصل الى (97) فولت بتحمل نوع (60) A و (30) A
خاضع لتجارب عمليه ومضمون
ومن يريد المزيد من المعلومات الاتصال على البريد الالكتروني ([email protected])


----------



## مهند المهداوي (23 يناير 2011)

*اختراع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخ مهدي اود ان انصحك بالذهاب الى احد التجار الموجودين في عكد النصارى حيث ان جهازك من النوع الذي يتم تسويقه هناك وان شاء الله تستطيع ان تجد احد التجار الذين يمولونك وتتفق معه.
بالنسبة للجهاز فانه من الصورة التي ارفقتها اجد انه عبارة عن جهاز تحويل اوتوماتيكي من النوع الذي نستخدمه في المنازل العراقية ومضافا اليه منظومة حماية من التسرب الكهربائي ارجو ان تكون قد حسبتها بصورة جيدة لكي تكون رائدا في هذا المجال.
وبالتوفيق​


----------



## البيئة الخضراء (31 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم..لدي الحل باذن الله وسيكون مطولا بعض الشئ: الفكرة هي ادخال مصدر ثالث يعوض المفاقيد كان يكون بي في شمسي او رياح الخ ولكن المهم اكمال المنظومة بوجود جهاز خزن للطاقة الزائدة احيانا من المصدر الثالث بما يشكل مايدعى قص القيمة القصوى للحمل فقط وتحتاج ايضا جزء يدعى سينكرونيزيشن اي تزامن بين شحن الخزن ودفع الطاقة سازودك بتفاصيل هذا الموضوع للعلم انه محل تخصصي للدكتوراه في الطاقة البديلة في الغرب


----------

